# Rice and Peas?



## giggler (May 29, 2012)

May I ask Margi and Luca for a recipe for this dish?

I had this on Sunday at a Graduation Party with an Italian Family..

it was sooo simple, as a side dish, wonderful...

or we could build it up with Ham and Sausages!

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 29, 2012)

*Are you referring to: Risotto agli Pisellas ?*

  Buonasera,

Firstly, I just received your note, requesting a recipe from Luca or I or both for Rice & Sweet Green Peas or Spring Peas.

Are you referring to a Risotto aglia Pisellas ? 

For your reference I had posted two Risotto recipes a month or two ago; one is Risotto agli Aspargi ( green asparagus ) and one is Risotto aglia Primavera ( mixed vegetables of choice ). The Green Asparagus one has been one that Luca is very fond of, as this traditional dish comes from Lombardia, where he is from.

I have a Spring Pea version, with or without Proscuitto di Parma. Personally, I would find sausage a bit too heavy and greasy for this spring summery dish. However, just substitute if you wish. 

Here is the recipe:

Risotto agli pisellas  for 4:

12 Ounces of Carnaroli or Arborio Italian Rice 
10 Ounces of Fresh Sweet Peas in their Pods ( I never use canned goods) 
1 fresh bunch of Sweet Genovese Style Basil
*** 1 shallot or 1 leek, or 1 spring onion or 2 scallions finely chopped
1 small yellow onion
1/2 cup Dry White Italian Wine ( leave out if problem )
5 cups Chicken or Vegetable Stock Home Made
4 tblsps. Evoo
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
Proscuitto di Parma sliced in thin strips ( julienne )

1) peel the yellow onion and chop finely separately from the shallot or leek or spring onion or scallions ( do not mix )
2) rinse and dry the basil and chop finely
3) in a skillet, heat 2 tblsps Evoo
4) add the yellow onion and sauté until transparent
5) then add the Rice and toast for 1 minute, stirring consistently with a wooden spoon
6) add the white wine and let evaporate on high heat and combine well
7)add the chicken or vegetable homemade stock, one half cup at a time extremely slowly, allowing the rice to absorb, and stir with a wood spoon frequently
8) cook 15 mins. on simmer 
9) The next step: heat the remaining Evoo in another sauté pan, and add the shallot or the other genre of onion family vegetable and sauté until tender
10) season with salt and freshly ground blk pepper to taste
11) stir in 1/2 cup water and simmer another 8 minutes
12) In a food mill :  press 5 ounces of sweet peas and pour this pea coulis and add 5 ounces of whole fresh peas and the drained shallot to the rice and combine well, simmering 3 minutes. *** This is where you would add the Proscuitto di Parma if you add it and watch the salt content
13) rice should be tender however, firm to bite and not at all mushy
14) sprinkle the basil over and set aside covered for 2 mins.
15) Serve with White Wine employed in the Rice or Prosecco and hot crusty bread ... If you wish to: add Pecorino or Reggiano Parmesano.


*** Please note:  There was a terrible 5.9 earthquake in Bologna, Emilia Romagna last week which was felt throughout many neighboring cities including Milano, Lombardia. Unfortunately, Italy is quite sesmitic and thus, this week again, this region had been hit with another quake. 

Our colleague Luca Lazzari has told me he is quite emotionally troubled by all of this grave sadness, fear and destruction in the land he loves.

For those reading this post, perhaps, drop him a PM and let him know how terrible you all feel too. 

Ciao, Kindest,
Margaux Cintrano. 


Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Cerise (May 29, 2012)

Risi Bisi
Serving Size  : 4

2 tablespoons butter 
4 scallions, white and green parts, sliced 
1 cup shelled peas (about 1 pound unshelled) 
1 cup arborio rice 
5 cups chicken stock 
2 tablespoons chopped mint 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
1/3 cup grated parmesan 

Heat butter in a large, heavy saucepan. Cook scallions until soft. Add rice and stir.

Add half of the stock, cover and cook 5 minutes over medium-low heat. Stir, add remaining liquid and cook 5 minutes more. Add peas, stir and cook until rice is tender, about 5 to 7 minutes more.

Add mint, salt and pepper to taste. The dish should be soupy, though still quite thick. Pour into 4 soup plates. Sprinkle with cheese.


----------



## Addie (May 29, 2012)

I did read about the second one today. I knew about the first one. He was on my mind and hope he is doing all right. 

Vesuvius and Etna have also been showing off lately reminding everyone that they are not permanent asleep. My DIL comes from Naples and has a large amount of family there.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 30, 2012)

Addie,

The first quake was a 5.9 which hit Modena, Bolgona and the surrounding Emilia Romagna small cities. Then, on Thursday there was an aftermath quake of about 4.1 or 4.3 which shook Milano, Lombardia and Turin, Lombardia and as far as northwest as Genoa, Liguria and then to top it off, also Florencia, Tuscany ... 

Then, to add injury to insult, there have been several non stop minor tremors ... Thus, the people are terrorized, in fear and panicking ... 

I would suggest that perhaps you should send Luca a PM and express your empathy for what is going on there.

Grazie, Ciao.
Margaux.


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Addie,
> 
> The first quake was a 5.9 which hit Modena, Bolgona and the surrounding Emilia Romagna small cities. Then, on Thursday there was an aftermath quake of about 4.1 or 4.3 which shook Milano, Lombardia and Turin, Lombardia and as far as northwest as Genoa, Liguria and then to top it off, also Florencia, Tuscany ...
> 
> ...


Grazie Margi,
don't know where my mind is will PM him now.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 31, 2012)

Addie & Kades,

Firstly, Luca is fine ... However, quite emotionally saddened as I am as well ... 

I am sure, he shall be very appreciative of a PM from both of you.

Grazie, Ciao.
Margi.


----------

